# Who's going diving this weekend?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

"O" trip Sunday AM.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

flappininthebreeze said:


> "O" trip Sunday AM.


Cool. I saw your announcement on Facebook. Of those who are signed up, is anyone deep diving? Who'll be your divemaster, Robert W.?

Anna is headed to the Middle-East Sunday morning for work. So I'm trying to decide what I'm going to do this weekend. I would like to do another side-scan trip one day this weekend to test out the downrigger setup you suggested. Of course going diving would not suck either.


----------

